# My gemstones handled knives



## Lemieux (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi guys, I finished my second gemstone handle on a Hiromoto santoku 190mm. I'm really proud of sharing it with you. It's agatized coral with a puzzle piece of malachite and chrysocolla in quartz. Under that piece, because it's 2mm thinner than the corail, there's melted phosphorescent Lego, super convenient for cutting in the dark 0_o That is stuck on purpleheart, movingui and ebony. At the bottom, there's a little triangle of Muonionalusta meteorite, to make it perfectly balanced :wink: I had to repair a tiny chip on the purpleheart, so I just made it bigger to add a meteotite piece.

The first one I made, almost three years ago, is on a Taiwan made chef 240mm in vg10, bought on ebay. It's fancy jasper stuck on blackwood with a mammoth ivory end cap. It's my chef knife in professionnel kitchens since, it's more solid than I thought. I always let people use it, I forgot it on hot table for a while:chin:, but recently, while I was cutting wapiti during service, I dropped it on the ceramic floor:shocked:, I was almost waiting for that to happen:no:. A big piece fell off and the end cap, but the rest and all small pieces stayed in place, expect a small chip. I was working in a big hotel in middle of nowhere, at least, I had a meteorite piece, epoxy and two roll of sand paper. So I went to the hotel workshop and I made some shooting star powder with the press drill:dazed:. I repaired it with a mix of epoxy and meteorite filings... A shooting star have make the crack:lol2:

I hope you enjoy, it's a real pleasure to show it to kitchen knives connoisseurs. 
Thanks a lot to everyone out here, by sharing your info and pictures. :hungry:
Manu


----------



## ajhuff (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow!

-AJ


----------



## kalaeb (Jan 13, 2013)

That is cool, well done!


----------



## Lemieux (Jan 14, 2013)

:thankyou333: for your comments. I really appreciate 
I also want to mention that those knives have been made for use and are perfectly balanced.
sorry for my poor english :excuseme:


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 14, 2013)

I wouldn't have thought I'd like it...but nice. Bien fait monsieur!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 14, 2013)

Really nice work Lemieux! I've often wondered why there aren't more gemstone handled knives or even handles that incorporate them. I'm new to the whole handle making world, but I assume it takes specialized tools, etc.
One quick word of advice though, please read through some of the forum rules before posting some of your pictures. This thread may be in violation of some of them. Usually finished knifes and handles are only reserved for paying makers or hobbyist/craftsmen. I'm sure the language barrier may be to blame. 
Anyway, thanks for sharing and I would love to hear more about how you made these.
Merci, knerd


----------



## chinacats (Jan 15, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lemieux (Jan 16, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> Really nice work Lemieux! I've often wondered why there aren't more gemstone handled knives or even handles that incorporate them. I'm new to the whole handle making world, but I assume it takes specialized tools, etc.
> One quick word of advice though, please read through some of the forum rules before posting some of your pictures. This thread may be in violation of some of them. Usually finished knifes and handles are only reserved for paying makers or hobbyist/craftsmen. I'm sure the language barrier may be to blame.
> Anyway, thanks for sharing and I would love to hear more about how you made these.
> Merci, knerd



I don't have proper equipment to make those handles. So, this is the ways I use. First, I remove the original handle and I draw the contour of the scales on a stone slab. Then, I send it to a business that offer cutting service on a waterjet. When I receive the stone scales, I glue it on wood, I let a hole for the tang. For the handle on the 240mm knife, I shaped the corner of the scales on a normal grindstone, on the side of a grit 220 wheel. For the Hiromoto handle, I did it with a dremel using small grinding wheel, they are about 2cm x 4mm, I have two grit but I don't know what it is. At the end, I glue it on the blade. With both way, it need a lot of patience, and skills I guess, but for me, it worth it.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Jan 17, 2013)

Beautiful work sir.


----------

